# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  رئيس المريخ يصل الخرطوم ويعتذر لشركة سوداني

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يصل الخرطوم ويعتذر لشركة سوداني 


  وصل  السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ إلى الخرطوم مساء الجمعة حيث  يتوقع  أن يعقد اجتماعاً مع أعضاء مجلس إدارة ناديه لمناقشة العديد من  القضايا  المهمة من بينها ملف عملية الإحلال والإبدال التي يرغب الأحمر في  تنفيذها  في التسجيلات المقبلة إلى جانب الاطمئنان على سير تحضيرات الفريق  لمباراته  أمام هلال الأبيض في نصف نهائي مسابقة كأس السودان، وكان جمال  الوالي  أدلى بتصريحات صحفية عقب وصوله قدم من خلالها اعتذاره لشركة سوداني  على  الهجوم العنيف الذي تعرضت له الشركة مؤخراً من قبل منسوبي الأحمر على   خلفية إقامتها لحفل تتويج نادي الهلال بلقب مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر   الوالي لمسئولي الشركة أنهم يكنون لهم كل احترام وتقدير مبيناً أن مشكلتهم   الرئيسية مع اتحاد الكرة الذي فشل فشلاً ذريعاً في إدارة النشاط الكروي   بالبلاد بسبب الأخطاء الإدارية الفادحة التي ظل يقع فيها كل مرة مشيراً إلى   أنهم في مجلس المريخ سيعملون بكل السبل من أجل الإطاحة بهذا الاتحاد بعد   تراجعت الكرة السودانية للوراء كثيراً في فترته الحالية.

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معقولة ياريس ؟؟؟؟



*

----------


## النزير

*كلام عاقل لو كان يقصد ما فهمنا منه
عمليا لا الوالي ولا العين الواري يقدر يوقف جماهير المريخ اصحاب الوجعة من المقاطعة
 ما قاله لم يتطرق للمقاطعة ودا  هو اس الموضوع مع الشركة 
زي السياسة وزير الخارجية يتكلم بالدوبلماسية حتي يمنع اي فرصة خطا من جانب دولته 
فى الوقت الفيه الجيش شغال ردم 
نحن الجيش ذاتو انسوا السفير وما قاله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الاعتذار مابخص جمهور المريخ   تمشى تعتذر بطريقتك الخاصه لكن جمهور المريخ  قال كلمته  وطبقها على ارض   الواقع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*14 سنة لم تعجنه فماذا تنتظر اخي كسلاوي
ما همه الا ان يعتذر لشركة الجلافيط ولم يعتذر لنا عن كل الاعوام اليباب
..
قال سنطيح بالاتحاد ان قالها غيرك يا والي لصدقنا وعقدنا الامل 
لكن بعد تصريحك هذا ابشر بطول سلامة يا اتحاد
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*ما ضره ان اطبق عليه شفتيه صامتاً
...
*

----------


## golden

*الوالي لم يعتذر لاحد ولكن هو وجميع المجلس مشكلتهم رسميا ومن مهامهم الادارية القضية ضد الاتحاد
سوداني لا تهمهم والجمهور سيتكفل بها
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ما فى داعى للاعتزار سودانى الكان عليها الاعتزار يا ريس

*

----------


## النزير

*اهو االكم ماحصلش  
ههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





دا الكلام المفروض يعمم فى كل اجهزة الاتصال المرئية والمسموعة وينشر فى كل وسائل الاتصال 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة نحن جمهور الزعيم من يحدد التعامل مع سودانى او اى جهه تجارية اخرى تقل ادبها على الزعيم وانصاره والوالى حتى ان اعتزر لا يملك ولا يستطيع السيطرة الا على شريحته الخاصة نحن كجمهور من يضع القرار وليست ادارة النادى فلنمضى فى قرار المقاطعة لهذه الشركة غير آبهين بتصريحات الغير حتى ولو كان السيد رئيس النادى ليعرف هذه الجهات التجارية انهم من غيرنا سيخسرون الكثير ..
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*boycott for good
*

----------

